# toddler books question



## AmberP (Apr 21, 2021)

What books do you read to your children? My older son is 12, he chooses his own books, and I have no idea what to buy for my younger son. He likes sharks and adventures, I bought books like these Finding the Best Books for Toddlers in 2021 with colors, letters, words, numbers. I like that they are bright and he can hold them in his hands. But there are those who read books to children from a tablet. I'm not sure if that's useful.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi! Early Childhood educator here. I would begin with toddlers reading physical books too because it helps them understand that we read a book from left to right, top of the page to the bottom and it also means you can use books with physical and tactile elements that are shiny, or fuzzy or crinkly or smooth and rough.

Toddlers benefit from a sensory rich environment, so some also really like these books where you can lift flaps or touch something that has a different texture. Indestructibles are washable, nontoxic books for toddlers that they can handle and put in their mouth without the book tearing, or dissolving. So if they are teething or put everything in their mouth, those are fun.

Sandra Boynton is a big favorite. The rhymes are catchy and the drawings are funny. Ezra Jack Keats wrote some cool books like The Snowy Day.

Goodnight goodnight contruction site, and Little Blue Truck were 2 my son loved at that age. Watch what your toddler responds to though. If he or she likes animals, have a look for books that include those things.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Buying materials for my children was one of my favorite parenting activities! 🤗

We had a lot of board/fabric books for the wee ones, but I was never very good at being age appropriate.

These were 2 of my favorite authors:

Brian Wildsmith

Mike Venezia

We also had tons of audio books, and this series on classical music was wonderful:

Classical Kids

They've added a lot since my children were little, but we had:

Vivaldi's Ring of Mystery (my favorite)
Beethoven Lives Upstairs
Mr. Bach Comes To Call
Mozart's 'The Magic Flute'

In terms of videos based on books, there used to be a company called Children's Circle that made tapes based on lots of classics. They didn't seem to make it to DVD, but I just found this one that we had from Maurice Sendak:


----------



## AmberP (Apr 21, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> Hi! Early Childhood educator here. I would begin with toddlers reading physical books too because it helps them understand that we read a book from left to right, top of the page to the bottom and it also means you can use books with physical and tactile elements that are shiny, or fuzzy or crinkly or smooth and rough.
> 
> Toddlers benefit from a sensory rich environment, so some also really like these books where you can lift flaps or touch something that has a different texture. Indestructibles are washable, nontoxic books for toddlers that they can handle and put in their mouth without the book tearing, or dissolving. So if they are teething or put everything in their mouth, those are fun.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer. I was thinking about it and decided to buy a physical book. My son told me that it's good to have a book in his hands, he likes to read.


----------



## AmberP (Apr 21, 2021)

minimalME said:


> Buying materials for my children was one of my favorite parenting activities! 🤗
> 
> We had a lot of board/fabric books for the wee ones, but I was never very good at being age appropriate.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have audiobooks too, my kids love them. At the bookstore, I want to buy up everything. All the books for children are so colorful and interesting.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m not sure if it is around anymore but we used to buy these digital toys called LeapFrog. They were really good with early development. With that being said you also have to be careful as you don’t want to replace social interaction with digital interaction. It’s hard to comprehend the amount of kids these days that lack social skills due to this.

Books: I used to love to read Hardy Boys


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Both my kids loved physical books. They also had a tablet but I've never read them a book from the tablet! 

I remember being so excited about getting new books!! 

What my kids liked was me reading the book. I made noises and different voices, they laughed or got annoyed at me, I was a silly reader, lol! Reading was part of our bedtime routine. 

My boy was a thomas the train fan. From the time he could say choo choo, he was in love with Thomas! 

My kids favorites were, owl babies, good night gorilla, where the wild things are (because I could make voices and gestures.) I love Llama llama red pajama, and all the llama llama books. Click clack moo cows that type, 5 little monkeys, biscuit, the pigeon books.

I'm sure there are a ton of other books out there now! I miss reading books to my kids


----------



## nospam99 (Apr 26, 2018)

Old and old-school dad here. Physical books with engaging pictures. Margaret Wise Brown's Goodnight Moon (bedtime story read with child in parent's lap) and The Runaway Bunny. All Dr. Seuss: Cat in the Hat, Green Eggs and Ham, The Lorax, One Fish Two Fish, etc


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

AmberP said:


> What books do you read to your children? My older son is 12, he chooses his own books, and I have no idea what to buy for my younger son. He likes sharks and adventures, I bought books like these Finding the Best Books for Toddlers in 2021 with colors, letters, words, numbers. I like that they are bright and he can hold them in his hands. But there are those who read books to children from a tablet. I'm not sure if that's useful.


If he's into fantasy, he may like Lord of the Rings. It's 500,000 words but, if you're into it, it's a quick read.


----------



## DinoMom (Apr 27, 2019)

He's 5, so he's getting more into story books...but when he was smaller, a lot of board books with bright colors, animals, etc. We even had the soft material books.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

DinoMom said:


> He's 5, so he's getting more into story books...but when he was smaller, a lot of board books with bright colors, animals, etc. We even had the soft material books.


My recommendation is to always have the child read at least a grade higher than their age. It makes them good readers.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought my 4 year old grandson 2 books that he loves. He giggles through both of them and has had them read to him so, so many times. LOL! 
1 - The Wonky Donkey; and
2 - I Need a New Butt.


----------

